# HTML-Drucken aus Website



## x-herbert (4. Okt 2007)

Hi Javas,

ich habe von Java-Applets kein Ahnung - arbeite mit PHP & Co. ...

Folgende Frage, ob man das realisieren kann:

Auf einer Website soll ein Button sein und wenn man auf diesen klickt, soll eine bestimmte Seite aus dem Drucker flutschen - OHNE irgendwelche weiteren Bestätigungs- oder Auswahl-Fenster.

Eine Realisierung per JavaScript geht nicht, da auch bei windows.print() das Drucker-Auswahlfenster erscheint.

Die Sache sollte i.e. so laufen: mit dem Button ist ein Applet verknüpft, welche eine GET-Anfrage inkl. Session-ID an den Server sendet und die HTML-Antwort an den Standarddrucker sendet.

Dass das Drucken per JavaApplet erlaubt werden muss, habe ich schon gelesen.

Also, geht das????

Gruss x-herbert


----------



## Wildcard (4. Okt 2007)

Weder wird ein Server eine HTML Antwort an einen Drucker schicken, noch kann ein Drucker mit HTML sonderlich viel anfangen. Dein Applet könnte aber zB eine URLConnection öffnen, das Ergebnis rendern, und dann drucken.


----------



## x-herbert (4. Okt 2007)

@wildcard

der Server kann natürlich nix an den Drucker senden und der kann mit HTML auch nichts anfangen (PS ginge da ggf.)

Das Rendering muss sicher "jemand" übernehmen - der Browser oder das Applet...

Man könnte ja auch statt das Applet mit dem Button zu starten, eine extra Website öffnen (extra Fenster oder iFrame), das HTML vom Browser rendern lassen und nach Fertigstellung per Applet an den Drucker senden (sofern das geht) und das Browserfenster schließen (sofern das geht) 

Gruss x-herbert


----------



## curato (17. Dez 2007)

Hast Du eine Lösung mittlerweile gefunden?


----------



## Guest (17. Dez 2007)

Lösung noch nicht.... Idee schon!

Per Flash kann man einen Printbefehl wie in VB bzw. VBS absetzen - das wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Beschränkt man sich auf IE geht das natürlich auch so.

Gruss x-herbert


----------



## Wildcard (17. Dez 2007)

Warum zeigst du das zeig nicht einfach in einer JTextPane an und druckst sie?  :bahnhof:


----------

